# Joey has Internet but not MoCA



## brozy1 (Oct 14, 2017)

long time lurker on the forum and long time Dish customer. I am hoping someone will have an easy answer for me. I have a garage 500 feet in back of my house. My wireless network from the house does not reach there so i have setup 2 ubiquiti nano Beam wireless units to bridge the network to my garage. I wanted to move a joey out there today to watch tv. I used both one of my 4k Joeys and my wireless Joey plugging in the ethernet plug from a switch in the garage. On both Joeys i receive an ip address via DHCP and the Joeys both show they can reach the Internet on the diagnostic screen. I get error 1304 stating lost MoCA connection. I can't see the joeys from the hopper either. I can ping the Hopper from my laptop in the garage and on the laptop access the internet and have plenty of speed. Has anyone else had this experience? i will state that i am on a separate subnet than the Hopper but again the Joeys get an ip address and can see the Internet. Any thoughts would be most appreciated.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If you're using ethernet on a Joey - then you don't need MOCA. But the Hopper and the joey DO need to be on the same subnet. So, you need to bridge on the WIFI so it's on the same subnet as the Hopper.


----------



## brozy1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, on the same subnet now and working.


----------



## David H (Apr 21, 2018)

Are there any known ways to make a Joey work when on a different subnet? I have some specific networking needs where I'm looking to use the on different floors that have different subnets.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

To the best of my knowledge - no - they need to be on the same subnet. If you can run RG6 coax so they are on that subnet - then the Joey will work.


----------



## LifehackerSupreme (Apr 23, 2018)

Greetings, friend. Long time Dish customer too.

I always call to get a tech do these things for me, and free! God forbid they get a bad survey, so they always agree to send me a free technician. I always play dumb too, so they can't do their troubleshooting and have to send me someone. Works like a charm!

Hope that helps!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

LifehackerSupreme said:


> Greetings, friend. Long time Dish customer too.
> 
> I always call to get a tech do these things for me, and free! God forbid they get a bad survey, so they always agree to send me a free technician. I always play dumb too, so they can't do their troubleshooting and have to send me someone. Works like a charm!
> 
> Hope that helps!


So you will post same mantra in each dish thread ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

LifehackerSupreme is lazy, dishonest, and apparently has unlimited time to waste waiting for techs when he could solve the problem himself, and the techs would tell him the same things we tell them. God help him if he ever gets a tech that sees through him and has my attitude about satisfaction ratings (or at least about THIS one).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scooper said:


> LifehackerSupreme is lazy, dishonest, and apparently has unlimited time to waste waiting for techs when he could solve the problem himself, and the techs would tell him the same things we tell them. God help him if he ever gets a tech that sees through him and has my attitude about satisfaction ratings (or at least about THIS one).


LifehackerSupreme has also chosen the female avatar. Modify all him to her. (And don't get too out of shape for a possible drive by poster.)


----------

